# buy my gun on the internet?



## jeffdiane (Apr 20, 2008)

i want to get a good gun for an affordable price. i have found the best prices on the internet, but my dad is unsure of buying a gun on the internet. is buying a gun on the internet a smart thing to do?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have bought several on Gunbroker.com and have never had a problem, not to mention have saved hundreds of dollars.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive bought, sold and traded most of my firearms through online transactions (forums and websites). All went smooth. When you double checked everything do it again.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i have bought several gun offline and never had a problem most have been bought threw www.gunbroker.com great site just look at the feedback see what everyone else said about them


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have purchased quite a few with no problems and did save money compared to what the firearms sell for locally.


----------



## jeffdiane (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks for your help. i think i'll buy a gun on the internet if i can find the right gun.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Just picked one up today that got shipped to a pawn shop from a website.
Sniper Country PX. :beer:


----------



## colt45sa (Apr 19, 2008)

The internet is safer than the local gun show. Look for a return priveledge offered by the seller. The firearm will have to go dealer to dealer so if you find a dealer to receive your purchase who has a smith on hand, you can have the purchase checked out as soon as it arrives. I've never been burned on an internet purchase but have bought several guns with problems at gun shows. Last gunshow purchase was an $800 Colt Match Target which although cosmetically excellant, would not eject and reset the sear on firing. $100 later at the gunsmith leaves me buried in a Match Target that doesn't even begin to shoot as well as my H-D Military or my 41. 
My problem has been finding a dealer to receive the gun for less than $25. They are understandably resentful of your buying elsewhere. They too are in business and finding it harder and harder every day to make a living. Look at how lean their inventory of used guns is.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

just rember if you dont know somone with an ffl you will have to pay for the transfer and well most of them are around twenty five dollars just remember that when you are figuring your prices.


----------

